# υπαίθριος κατανεμητής, ΚΑΦΑΟ = primary cross-connection point (PCP), "green cabinet"



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Ξεκίνησε από ερώτηση στο ProZ και νομίζω ότι θα σας ενδιαφέρει η πληροφορία.

Τα ΚΑΦΑΟ τα ξέρετε — είναι τα κουτιά με τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ που υπάρχουν σε κάθε γειτονιά και ονομάζονται «υπαίθριοι κατανεμητές». Τα λέμε ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά δεν είναι αρχικά όπως το NATO, θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε «καφάο». Πρόκειται, όπως στην περίπτωση του «σιντί» ή του «μπιελάρ», για τον τρόπο που _διαβάζονται_ τα ξένα αρχικά, και εδώ έχουμε τα γερμανικά KV, που διαβάζονται κα-φάου, και ανήκουν στη λέξη *K*abel*v*erzweiger (κυριολεκτικά «καλωδιοκατανεμητής»).

Στα αγγλικά έχουμε μεγάλη ποικιλία:
*serving area interface* 
*service area interface* (SAI) 
*cross-connect box*
κ.ά.

Προσθέτω και από teleterm το:
*Primary Cross-connection Point (PCP)*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelverzweiger
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serving_area_interface


----------



## stathis (Nov 11, 2009)

Παλιάνθρωπε, μόλις απομυθοποίησες ανεπανόρθωτα μία από τις πλέον εξωτικές και γοητευτικά μυστηριώδεις (για μένα) λέξεις...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2009)

stathis said:


> Μόλις απομυθοποίησες ανεπανόρθωτα μία από τις πλέον εξωτικές και γοητευτικά μυστηριώδεις (για μένα) λέξεις...


Ελπίζω να μην σε χτυπώ κι εγώ διπλά λέγοντάς σου ότι *Τζέιμς* = *GMC*, κι ότι το ήξερες ήδη... :)


----------



## stathis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ελπίζω να μην σε χτυπώ κι εγώ διπλά λέγοντάς σου ότι *Τζέιμς* = *GMC*, κι ότι το ήξερες ήδη... :)


Σαν το Jeep = GP δηλαδή. Κανένα χτύπημα πάντως: το _Τζέιμς_ στερείται τον εξωτισμό του _ΚΑΦΑΟ_, άσε που η γενιά μου δεν το πρόλαβε. :)
(Πρέπει να είχα υπόψη μου την προέλευσή του, αλλά την είχα ξεχάσει.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2009)

stathis said:


> Παλιάνθρωπε, μόλις απομυθοποίησες ανεπανόρθωτα μία από τις πλέον εξωτικές και γοητευτικά μυστηριώδεις (για μένα) λέξεις...


 
Σούπερκάλεφράτζελίστικέξπιαλιντόσιους! ;)
Εγώ πάλι - μολονότι μερικές φορές συμμερίζομαι το σκεπτικό του Στάθη και για κάποιες λέξεις ή φράσεις (και, πιο πολύ, στίχους τραγουδιών σε γλώσσες που δεν ξέρω) αντιστέκομαι στην επίμονη προσταγή της λογικής να ερευνήσω τη σημασία και την προέλευσή τους, για να μη χάσουν τη γοητεία και το μυστήριό τους στ' αυτιά μου - για τη συγκεκριμένη ευχαριστώ σε, ω Νίκελ, γιατί αυτό το καφάο το έχω σιχτιρίσει ελληνιστί αρκετές φορές, όταν μου το σέρβιραν ως δικαιολογία οι ΟΤΕτζήδες για τα προβλήματα σύνδεσης που είχα κατά καιρούς. Τώρα που ξέρω ότι είναι γερμανικό, θα μπορώ να το βρίζω γερμανιστί, μπας και καταλάβει τι του σούρνω και συμμορφωθεί.  Βιρντς ντου φουνκτσιονίρεν, ντου άρσλοχ;
Και μια που πιάσατε τα στρατιωτικά οχήματα, μπορεί κανείς να επιβεβαιώσει ή να απορρίψει την εικασία μου ότι η ονομασία Ρέο για τα στρατιωτικά φορτηγά προέρχεται από αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και μια που πιάσατε τα στρατιωτικά οχήματα, μπορεί κανείς να επιβεβαιώσει ή να απορρίψει την εικασία μου ότι η ονομασία Ρέο για τα στρατιωτικά φορτηγά προέρχεται από αυτό;


Ε ναι, εννοείται: REO ήταν η εταιρεία: http://www.armyvehicles.dk/reom9.htm. Απλώς εμείς τα λέμε _Ρέο_ αντί _Ρίο_. Και είναι παγκόσμιο, όπως το _Τζιπ_ που είπε ο Στάθης. Αλλά το _Τζέιμς _(που είπα προηγουμένως) δεν έτυχε να το ακούσω σε άλλη χώρα/γλώσσα έξω από την Ελλάδα.


----------



## stathis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά το _Τζέιμς _(που είπα προηγουμένως) δεν έτυχε να το ακούσω σε άλλη χώρα/γλώσσα έξω από την Ελλάδα.


Από το λινκ της Wikipedia που έδωσε παραπάνω ο Ζάζουλας:
Drivers also affectionately referred to them as "Jimmys".

(Καινούργιο νηματάκι μού μυρίζει...)


----------



## washcloud (Jun 27, 2012)

Μόνο που το GP είχε ήδη καταλήξει στην Αγγλική ως Jeep, δεν είναι είναι δική μας αλλαξο...γραφιά (και επισήμως άλλωστε η μάρκα ΕΙΝΑΙ "Jeep").


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, washcloud.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Στάθης δεν αναφερόταν στο πώς εμείς ονομάσαμε τα τζιπ έτσι από το GP. Μάλλον αναφερόταν στο πώς (θεωρείται ότι) οι Αμερικανοί τα ονόμασαν Jeep από το GP.

Για εμάς ένα καλό παράδειγμα είναι το μπιελάρ.


----------

